# entrelac



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I am trying to make an entrelac scarf. I am using a cheapy 4ply yarn to practice on.(good thing, too. I've ripped it out and started again 4 times.) This time, it seems to be working. I find it a very fascinating pattern. Has anyone here made one? Did you go crazy? Will I have to be committed?


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

mamarana said:


> I am trying to make an entrelac scarf. I am using a cheapy 4ply yarn to practice on.(good thing, too. I've ripped it out and started again 4 times.) This time, it seems to be working. I find it a very fascinating pattern. Has anyone here made one? Did you go crazy? Will I have to be committed?


Yes, I have done it. I felt like I was going crazy and there waiting for you. :? I ended up getting the round tags with metal rings that they sometimes use at garages to put your keys on. I wrote key phrases on them and pinned them onto my project. By the time I finished I thought I ALMOST understood what I was doing. Hang in there and RELAX so you don't block your mind from learning it. Think of it as 6 different steps like 6 different ingredients to bake a cake. When you put your work down put a note for yourself what you are going to do next. Slow and easy. Say it outloud what you are doing that may help too. You can make a little booklet or card file for each of the different steps. I did that too and it helped. You have new terms here too learn so just don't let it get the better of you. It will take a few days to get it all down. Remember one step at a time. Oh, and keep a smile on your face. You are the master of the needles. Mary


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i know this sounds fishy, but true....entrelac is easier in the round...simply because you get rid of all the edge triangles except the top and bottom....i made entrelac socks (will attach pic) and the were much easier than i thought it would be...they were not my first sox but were my first entrelac...


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Very cool socks. I love the color. I've been working on my scarf, and by golly, gosh, I think I've got it nailed! Thanks for the encouragement.
I've been knitting for years and years, and I just decided I needed a challenge. Well, folks, I got it! This scarf is lookin' good!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

If you ever want to do entrelac on the knitting machine check out my video: 




It might help even if you are using needles


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Entrelac can be difficult to master. I agree with deemail, doing it in the round is easier.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! Thanks.
Carol L.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I also think entrelac is best knit in the round. It is a real pleasure to knit. In Gwen Bortner's new entrelac book, she also thinks it is better to take the time to learn to purl in reverse on the right side,aka "knitting back backwards". Not only is it faster as you do not have to turn the work, but you see the color and design as you are knitting it. It's also easier than you would think


----------



## BarbaraSC (Mar 2, 2011)

I taught a class in entrelac and the first thing I showed the group was how to "knit backwards" - it took about 30 minutes for everyone to get the hang of it. At the end of the class, one of the women said "it was worth the price of the class to learn to knit backwards!" I sometimes knit backwards on sweaters if I'm just doing stockinette, just b/c its fun to do! 

Great socks, btw. I plan to do the socks from Gwen's book soon. I plan to use Noro b/c of their great colorways.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I also think entrelac is best knit in the round. It is a real pleasure to knit. In Gwen Bortner's new entrelac book, she also thinks it is better to take the time to learn to purl in reverse on the right side,aka "knitting back backwards". Not only is it faster as you do not have to turn the work, but you see the color and design as you are knitting it. It's also easier than you would think


me too!!!! I almost never purl since i learned to knit backwards ...it is a bit slower than forward, but there is no turning of your work and resetting your hands and work ...its abbreviation is KBB ...you don't see it often, but i do a lot of sox and heels are really fast this way and of course, entrelac is perfect for KBB ....i just don't mention it instead of purling unless people ask about it ...i do think it's important to learn to purl just so you can call on whichever skill is correct for that situation...


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> If you ever want to do entrelac on the knitting machine check out my video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never even thought of knitting entrelac on a flatbed! How wonderful that you did the videos full length and real-time and explained it so clearly! Wow! (Looking forward to the bag video in entrelac that you promised! I'm going to collect my scraps for it too!)


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for reminding me I knew there was a video I need to do, I am writing on my project list. So far it is: finish the spiral hat, do a tuck video, and do a entrelac bag.



debrain123 said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever want to do entrelac on the knitting machine check out my video:
> ...


----------



## Lady Lily 1 (Mar 3, 2011)

hi everyone, I love the Entrelac pattern but I'm left handed and it took me 2 weeks to try and figure out how to work the stitches like looking into a mirror. I've been looking on line to see if I can find instructions for left handed entrelac patterns but haven't had any success so far. But I've been doing it I just have to work it out backwards.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I haven't made anything yet with entrelac but did a number of practice pieces. I liked working with a bulky type multicolored yarn. It went quickly, rolled on the edges of the blocks which gave a neat finish look, and added the color variety that entrelac is noted for. My drool pattern for this is an Afro-centric sweater in a book of such patterns.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

it sure is beautiful. I am still struggling with mine, and I'm right handed.


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> Thank you for reminding me I knew there was a video I need to do, I am writing on my project list. So far it is: finish the spiral hat, do a tuck video, and do a entrelac bag.
> And yes, for you Debra, I will do a video explaining the tension dial on the knitting machine so you know how to use "tuck, slip, stockinette, knit-in 1 and knit-in 2".
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful work.



Lady Lily 1 said:


> hi everyone, I love the Entrelac pattern but I'm left handed and it took me 2 weeks to try and figure out how to work the stitches like looking into a mirror. I've been looking on line to see if I can find instructions for left handed entrelac patterns but haven't had any success so far. But I've been doing it I just have to work it out backwards.


----------



## FranH (Feb 23, 2011)

Haven't been brave enough to try this one yet, just started knitting after many years (I am more of a crocheter), but find scarfs fun to knit.
Try the raverly.com site. I think there is a tutorial there.


----------



## Lady Lily 1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you, it was hard at the beginning but once you get the hang of it, it's actually fun. I found myself not getting bored, like when you make sweaters where everything is the same, and eventually you get bored. I have a sweater that is still an ongoing project that I cringe at the thought of finishing because of the monotany of the stitches I started this in the summer of 2009. 
I wish you the best of luck and keep on knitting!!!!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Being left handed can be interesting. Please write everything down for a book so all lefties don't have go through the torture.

I'd buy your book in a flash. It would be so nice to just follow a pattern.

SEA


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

debrain123 said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever want to do entrelac on the knitting machine check out my video:
> ...


WOW.....i love this....am going to play tonight... and tomorrow i can move the machine closer to the computer and try again...i have taken notes so am hoping to start but have little hope of getting all the way thru without a refresher....thanks so much for giving us your time on these videos..... i really appreciate it and i know there are a lot of other machine knitters out there who do too....


----------



## Lady Lily 1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for the complement I used 4 ply medium yarn and size 7 straight knitting needles. I tried it on a size 5 needle and a thinner yarn but I found that the stitches didn't look as neat as with the size 7 needles and medium 4 yarn.


clogden21 said:


> Beautiful work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady Lily 1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for the vote of confidence you are very kind and I thank you. I would love to do at least a booklet for beginners on how a knit stitch is done in the left handed fashion. It seems like a great idea evern if it's just a few lines meant for this site alone. It would help many people who feel intimidated by the fact that everything is written in a right handed mode. It would be nice. Thank you again.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Haven't tried entrelac knitting yet, but it looks like fun.


----------



## FiberSlave (Mar 3, 2011)

I love entrelac. I'm almost finished with my third "blanket". I make them large enough to hang down all sides of a queen size bed. I've made both of my grown daughter one each. The one I'm currently working on was meant for me, however my son has put his "dibbs" on it, so I'll be making a fourth one before long!!! The frustrating part when I started my first one was the knit and purl behind. It took forever for me to master that. I can't tell you how many times I actually put it in the back of my closet so I wouldn't even have to look at my miserable failings!!!!! Deep breath!


----------



## SandraD (Feb 28, 2011)

Is there a way of putting an edge around all 4 sides, a frame if you will....?


----------



## FiberSlave (Mar 3, 2011)

I did a couple rows of dc on one that I made, and four rows of single on the other. They both look nice.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I made an entrelac baby blanket once & only once. I don't think I will attempt entrelac again because altho I like it, I found it very frustrating.
Sheryl


----------



## FiberSlave (Mar 3, 2011)

I love your socks!


----------



## Tosa (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey, I started an entrelac pattern 6 times and ended up ripping it out or pulling it off the needles and starting over again, again, again, again, again. The gal at the yarn shop made it look so easy. Also the gal on the on-line video made it look easy. I am still trying. I won't give up. I won't give up. I won't give up!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I made a scarf for my sister (using needles) it took me about 8 months to complete) but I had to do it so I could convert it to machine,

Once I got use to the pattern it was not so bad, just think of it in three stages, 
first base triangles, (you only do these once) 
then 
tier 1 a increase triangle (I think) a rectangle to the end, then a decrease triangle, 
then 
tier 2 all rectangles, 
then
tier 1... tier 2....tier 1....tier 2.... until it is the length you want, then
.... back to the directions for the closing triangles.



Tosa said:


> Hey, I started an entrelac pattern 6 times and ended up ripping it out or pulling it off the needles and starting over again, again, again, again, again. The gal at the yarn shop made it look so easy. Also the gal on the on-line video made it look easy. I am still trying. I won't give up. I won't give up. I won't give up!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Why can't you put an edge on it. Just pick up stitches at an even interva. Make sure you pay attention to the number of stitches/inch (your gauge) when picking up the stitches.

Of course you can also knit the edging separately and then stitch it on.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

No you will not have to be commited someone will be afraid if they put you away they will not get a scarf lol


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ROFL!!!!


----------



## FOURRATZ (Feb 7, 2011)

I have just learned entrelac,too! Or am still learning.....
must have ripped out the same 3 tiers a dozen times.
fascinating isnt it? try changing colors every tier...that'll really make you start twitching
and enjoy!!!


----------



## foolishnina (Mar 4, 2011)

I have made 4 entrelac scarves and the pattern I use has you knit backwards. I too love to knit backwards! I find that when have to constantly turn my work, I get confused. It also helped me that I had a diagram as to the direction of the rows.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to find some videos on knitting backwards. Sounds like it would be fun and great for entrelac.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is a very good tutorial on paper for doing entrelac on the bond knitting machine

http://howtoknitasweater.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Entrelacs.pdf


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Knitting backwards can be fun, It saves time you do not have to turn your work [just your mind, he he h e]



tamarque said:


> I have to find some videos on knitting backwards. Sounds like it would be fun and great for entrelac.


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

kneonknitter:

What does ROFL mean????

an internet interloper,
Susan


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sasse said:


> kneonknitter:
> 
> What does ROFL mean????
> 
> ...


Rolling On the Floor Laughing


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

kneonknitter:

I am, I am!!!

Susan


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I am still plugging away at this thing!! I don't have any problems until I make first triange, go across making my rectangles, do the triangle at the end, then go back across, and there is where I get thrown under the train. I think my instructions are wrong. After I do the last left leaning rectangle, it says pick up 5 stitches, turn, purl 6, knit 5, s1, k1 psso,etc. This is not happening!!!
Does this make any sense to anyone?


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

Lady Lily - love your piece! I'm in the process of learning Entrelac - once I master the first 3 rows, I think it will be fun! Now I'm off to find a video on knitting backwards. LOL


Mamarana - Check out Planet Purl.com They have a Youtube video class on Entrelac. It helped me a lot!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

That is where I kept getting thrown also.

I had to break it down. and do one thing at a time. a chart helped.

http://howtoknitasweater.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Entrelacs.pdf

this pdf may help, it is for machine knitting but the diagrams are what help.



mamarana said:


> I am still plugging away at this thing!! I don't have any problems until I make first triange, go across making my rectangles, do the triangle at the end, then go back across, and there is where I get thrown under the train. I think my instructions are wrong. After I do the last left leaning rectangle, it says pick up 5 stitches, turn, purl 6, knit 5, s1, k1 psso,etc. This is not happening!!!
> Does this make any sense to anyone?


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

I, too, am right handed and couldn't figure it out. I will try it again one of these days. Your piece is very well done, congrats!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I am a left handed knitter too and am completely self-taught because I've never seen any knitting instructions specifically directed to lefties. We learn by experience that SSK and K2tog need to be reversed as do intarsia patterns. Most lefties I know simply knit right handed. Are there any others out there who knit left handed (i.e. from the right needle onto the left?) If so, please share any web sites that are helpful or tricks you've learned. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## AJs Mommy (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't even dared to try. It is very beautiful. I will have to learn as I love the look. Will have to search for an easy pattern to try.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

If you've figured out how to do it backward, more power to you. I've only just figured out how to do it at all. Your sample looks perfect; nice job. Congratulations for your persistence.


----------



## Vicki Waterbury (Feb 1, 2011)

I love entrelac but I find it very challenging. I started a scarf but ripped it out. I like the idea of writing note cards and talking myself through it. I am a teacher, I should know to do this!!! Thanks for reminding me that the strategies I teach my students will also work for me when I need to learn a new skill.


----------



## Annadi (Feb 24, 2011)

Your piece is just beautiful, I've made entrelac slippers, then felted them, everyone just loved them. You can find pattern on Knit Picks. As far as doing anything left handed I'm strictly right handed, good luck

Annadi


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

How do you hold the yarn. Is it wrapped around your index finger? I am quite a bit ambidextrous, right hand predominant. I couldn't learn to knit right handed, it wouldn't compute in my brain. So I began knitting with my left hand. The way I knit now is that I wrap the yarn around my index finger of my left hand and knit the sts off the lh needle to the rh needle by "throwing" the yarn with my finger. I purl by working on the rs and working off the sts from rh needle to the lh needle. Works great for me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

At first it seemed confusing but I downloaded instructions from Knitting Daily. It was from KnittingDaily.com in their pattern library I think. It is a great tutorial with clear language and drawings. I really had no problem with these and have kept a hard copy for easy reference.


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> How do you hold the yarn. Is it wrapped around your index finger? I am quite a bit ambidextrous, right hand predominant. I couldn't learn to knit right handed, it wouldn't compute in my brain. So I began knitting with my left hand. The way I knit now is that I wrap the yarn around my index finger of my left hand and knit the sts off the lh needle to the rh needle by "throwing" the yarn with my finger. I purl by working on the rs and working off the sts from rh needle to the lh needle. Works great for me


it sounds to me that you are describing right-handed knitting, not left. in right-handed knitting, the stitches start on the left needle and are knitted off the left needle onto the right needle. all the sts end up on the right. so only the purl row that you do is left-handed, because it's not really a purl row, it is actually knitting left-handed.


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

so only the purl row that you do is left-handed, because it's not really a purl row, it is actually knitting left-handed.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Eureka! So it doesn't matter which hand you use its the direction of the stitches? And knitting left handed is "knitting back backwards" and right hand knitting is " purling back backwards" to a lh knitter? 

As long as it's comfortable and the project comes out ok do it anyway you want I still haven't figured out how my friend knits. She has all the stitches backwards but it all turns out in the end.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

looked up a video on knitting backwards and tried it. that was fun, but very awkward. i knit with the yarn controlled in my left hand so it is a bit of a chore figuring out the coordination for wrapping it around the needle. any thoughts or suggestions to share?


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

try doing fair isle knitting with a different color yarn in each hand. you'll be spinning in circles in no time!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Trying to keep an even guage in fair isle with one hand is enough for me I'd probably have a claustrophobia attack if I tried two hands.


----------



## maxtruax32 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would love the right handed version. It is gorgeous!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I haven't really worked on that skill to control 2 yarns with both hands, although I have seen it in the videos. The process is so counter-intuitive for me that it will take a concerted effort to recondition my neurology for the coordination. That will demand a few hours uninterrupted for me to do that. So, I guess it goes on my project wish list.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I made a hat with entrelac. I don't like to make or wear scarves. I used a pattern for a bucket hat, and did a multiple of 5 for the entrelac squares. Big thing-- I used a booklet from Three Kittens shop showing how to knit backwards. NOT purl, but keeping the right side facing you, to do the knit stitch in the opposite direction. It took some getting used to, but it avoided the frequent turning of the entrelac project. It still took awhile, but I liked the results. Don't know if I have a photo on the computer right now. I could take a photo when the rains stops.
Carol K in OH


----------



## jcarey8650 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've made several entrelac wash cloths. The first one took a long time, now I can make one in a couple hours, but then I've made 8 or 9. Knitted them in garter stitch (garterlac) and tried doing it in stockingette, FUN! I love doing it feels like it is so fast to do. I would send a picture put not sure just how to do it.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I am totally impressed. Really, I have been at this all week long. I have ripped out enough times to have constructed an afghan. I am not giving up! I will persevere. No puny yarn and needles are going to get the best of me! I still think my instructions are wrong!


----------



## jcarey8650 (Jan 24, 2011)

don't give up. The first one I did I also pulled it out at least 4 times, and that was the first row. Then I got to the second row, making that increasing triangle was really the pits and picking up those stitches for the first rectangle - sucked! But one you get it it is wonderful. Like I said, I did a washcloth first, did NOT commit to a large project. Now that I have been successful with 9 or so, I know I could do a blanket or what ever I decide to do.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't made anything in entrelac yet, but it is next on my list of learning projects. Have seen some beautiful hats and scarves in entrelac.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, here is a different question. If you are knitting backwards with entrelac, how does it work at the end of the row when you have to decrease, increase and make the connecting stitch betw blocs?


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

When knitting backwards, you insert the lh needle directly into the stitch on the rh needle, throw the yarn over the top of the lh needle with your lh, and pull the st on the rh needle over it. When you get to the end of the row, you insert the needly into the last st on the lh needle together with the next st on the base triangle or rectangle on the rh needle and pull them both over the st on the lh needle. Right slanting tiers are worded backwads and left slanting tiers are worked RH


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Washcloths here I come! Friends & relatives beware, you have an entrelac Christmas washcloth in your future.


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

Where can I find simple patterns for that stitch?


----------



## FiberSlave (Mar 3, 2011)

jcarey8650 said:


> I've made several entrelac wash cloths. The first one took a long time, now I can make one in a couple hours, but then I've made 8 or 9. Knitted them in garter stitch (garterlac) and tried doing it in stockingette, FUN! I love doing it feels like it is so fast to do. I would send a picture put not sure just how to do it.


Jcarey: Do you carry your colors up the edge or do you cut?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

There are a couple of entrelac tutorials that might help. This one is for a garter stitch washcloth called "garterlac": http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html
Here's a tutorial from Knitting Daily: http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/24512/showcontent.aspx
Clogden posted a link to a tutorial here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-3321-3.html
She said the diagrams are helpful even though it is for machine knitting. 
If you type entrelac video into Google you will get at least 3. This is the link to that search: http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&rlz=1W1ADFA_en&q=entrelac+video&aq=f&aqi=g2g-m1&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=33a05a4063eb4b83


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

maryanne said:


> How do you hold the yarn. Is it wrapped around your index finger? I am quite a bit ambidextrous, right hand predominant. I couldn't learn to knit right handed, it wouldn't compute in my brain. So I began knitting with my left hand. The way I knit now is that I wrap the yarn around my index finger of my left hand and knit the sts off the lh needle to the rh needle by "throwing" the yarn with my finger. I purl by working on the rs and working off the sts from rh needle to the lh needle. Works great for me


I also wrap yarn around my left index finger, but knit stitches off my rh needle onto the left, throwing the yarn with my left index finger. Your knit sounds more like right handed continental style. Your purling backwards means the right side of the project is always facing you, a distinct advantage for seeing that your pattern is correct. Ingenious! I'll try to see if I can learn to do that. Isn't it fascinating how many different ways we all come up with to accomplish the same end?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

After reading several tutorials and watching several different videos, I think the best beginner videos for entrelac are on Planet Purl, which has 6 separate videos. They begin with the beginning, with casting on stitches: http://www.planetpurl.com/community/index.php?page=videos&section=view&vid_id=100074
It shows how to knit entrelac from step 1. There is also an instruction sheet to help. You have to join Planet Purl, then join the entrelac group to get the diagram (free): http://www.planetpurl.com/community/knitalongs/entrelacbasics/
The videos don't require even free membership but having the diagram available is a help. I watched the videos then joined the group to get the chart. It would have been easier to have the chart first but I didn't realize it was still available.
All of the YouTube videos on entrelac are helpful, but the Planet Purl series is the absolute best if you have never done entrelac before. 
This is a beginner scarf with a tutorial: http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/24498/showcontent.aspx
There are a lot of free patterns on www.ravelry.com, including a tutorial that can be turned into a scarf. You have to join Ravelry to access patterns, but its free. When you do a search in patterns, you can choose whether you want knit or crochet patterns and if you want to view only free patterns. 
The signatory, beginner entrelac seems to be the Garterlac washcloth in all garter stitch: http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html
I hate to purl, but I think it would be easier in stockinette because you would always know if you were working a right-side or a wrong-side. If you can follow the beginner Planet Purl example, all you would have to do would be to add a few more triangles to have a washcloth.


----------



## AJs Mommy (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks! I for one have never tried entrelac but with this information, I would like to give it a try! The look is stunning. :lol:


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Knitting is so wonderful, it doesn't matter how long you 've been at it, there is always something new to learn.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, group, I have finally master this project! It only took a week, but I am very happy to say I DID IT. I have to say thank you to Shamrock for turning me on to planet purl. Their videos were a tremendous help, and also confirmed that my pattern belonged in the trash. There was one whole section that threw everything off. I have told the little men in the white coats to go home.
I am constructing a scarf, and as soon as I get some substance, I will photograph it and put it in photos titled "Hooray". So be on the lookout for it's debut.
Thanks to all of you for all the input.


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have made a few entrelac garments, and I'll admit they are daunting at first. But once you get the base line in you can get it worked out. Alas some instructions are better than others. 
I have made 3 scarves and 2 hats and a baby blanket.
I have one scarf on a needle now.
Keep at it you will enjoy it, I used yarns that had self-striping and loved the effect of different color-ways it was fun and interesting.

Good luck
Jan


----------



## tamayaya (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you knitting backwards with it or turning constantly?


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

jcarey, WOW, you did it is right! I so love the knit in browns. That is quite an accomplishment and gives some of us the courage to try. Thanks so much for the pics.


----------



## willow547 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks really difficult. I'm lefty and I've already given up. LOL
Thanks for sharing such beautiful work.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't give up becauase once you get it you will love it. There are other lefties here who can help and the videos that Mary mentioned sound very good. I have never had much patience but I always persevered with knitting because I love it so. Give it another try, we'll be cheering you on.


----------



## willow547 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for your encouragement. I have so much patience it isn't even funny. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Jan! What a learning site this is! Entrelac is new to me..had never heard of it..so gotta try it. Since you have done several pieces, I'll turn to you for the best source to learn it..tutorial or text. Anytime yesterday will be fine..LOL Not really..when you can...thanks. Hildy


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm turning. I figured it would be best not to bite off more that I could chew with this project. Now that I have the pattern under control, I will finish the scarf and then, teach myself backward knitting.
This old dog is still learning :!:


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Hildy3, the website that helped me the most was planetpurl.com.
They have wonderful tutorials for entrelac, and other tutorials. Check it out.


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

In early Nov. I was first introduced to entrelac on the Knit Daily Show. I saved that show because I wanted to learn how, but didn't have time then and had questions. In Jan. one of the magazines that I bought featured a lap throw done in entrelac and I tried it and loved it. Now, I am knitting an afghan in entrelac and loved the challenge. It isn't much of a challenge now--except the left & right triangles, but I am still enjoying it. Learning to knit and purl backwards is awesome and the afghan is going much faster. The backwards knitting and purling is so much easier than turning the bulk. Am looking forward to trying it on a pair of socks--one of my next projects :lol:


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

mamarama: I just signed up for the Planet Purl sock KAL.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Terrific. Isn't that a great website?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

That was quick..thanks so much. Hildy


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Hildy,
Once you get the hang of it it's like a puzzle, you'll become intrigued.

Good luck,
Jan


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Jan..love a challenge! Hildy


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

mamarana: Yes, sure is.


----------



## jcarey8650 (Jan 24, 2011)

The three cloths you see in that picture were done with a continuous varigated yarn. You knit one way (trangles first) then back the other way - back and forth.

A good pattern here http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html

good luck. The only difference with one of the patterns in my picture is that I decided to alter it to be in stockinette stitch. FUN!!


----------



## jcarey8650 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have not yet learned to knit backward, that is my next task to try. I turn each time.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

HOORAY, entrelac progressing very well. It took a while but I'm on a roll now. I do plan on learning to knit backward, though. It should make it easier. Here's a picture.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Madeline! You really did it and what a good job! I am so jealous..just gotta learn that! Have watched and read about it but haven't tried it yet..it's on the bucket list..maybe even moved up a few notches. What are you making now that you're sooo good? And, please tell me the brand and color of that yarn...my colors!! Congratulations, gal! Hildy


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

mamarana said:


> HOORAY, entrelac progressing very well. It took a while but I'm on a roll now. I do plan on learning to knit backward, though. It should make it easier. Here's a picture.


Truly lovely, and my favorite colors. What yarn are you using.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Glad you all like it.
The yarn is from Universal Yarn Inc. It's Classic Worsted LP.
I got it at a yarn shop in La Jolla, CA. It doesn't have a color name, just a number 11418.
I am going to rewrite these instructions, so that I don't go bonkers the next time I want to do entrelac. I really love entrelac. I have wanted to do it for years, and always chickened out. Hey, I think I'll make any afghan. After I learn to knit backward!


----------



## jcarey8650 (Jan 24, 2011)

mamarana said:


> HOORAY, entrelac progressing very well. It took a while but I'm on a roll now. I do plan on learning to knit backward, though. It should make it easier. Here's a picture.


Beautiful job. Keep up the good work. Love your color scheme


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Madeline..for the yarn info..and of course, you're making the afghan for my birthday, aren't you? You're not? Aaaawwww... Guess I'll have to do it myself...haha...Hildy


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I found the yarn online. It's at universalyarn.com. The yarn is found under Classic Worsted Long Print. It's $8.00 per.
The color is called Purple Allure.
HAPPY SHOPPING


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

I saw some socks with entrelac on the cuffs and they were really beautiful, but even on the model they were slouchy and didn't fit right. They were top-down. I am assuming to get a great fit you would need to knit them toe-up. Could you adjust to fit by doing a different number of pick-ups when you get to a row? Say you need to make it wider by a few sts, could you pick up an extra st in a few of the squares as you go around, spaced evenly, and get something smooth, and not wonky? could you knit that square around and then increase again? to adjust as the calf widens? (i mean fattens, as i am looking at MY leg...LOL) and keep adding just a few sts to each round (which is really not a single row, but a row of squares). .... any thoughts? because the way the modeled ones were done, it was wide enough to accommodate the calf, but had the same width even though it should have thinned some because of the thinner ankles....I wish I had the pic to show you. Ok, those with good imaginations, figure out what I mean and let me know what you think! because they would make some great gifts and look like they would be fun to make.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

OH WOW!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!! No messes at the ends, no ends poking out, just perfect! And me too, the colors are marvelous. This my lady is a job very well done!!! Pat, pat, pat your back for you. By golly, you deserve it! Outta be extremely proud!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi jcarey..went to the Crimminy Jickets link last night and want to thank you for it. What a site! And, so generous. Might try Garterlac hot pads as an entree to entrelac. Printed Dave's instructions...and would love to hit all those sites on left side of his site...maybe a few a day. One was on double knitting, which I would also like to try. Have you done that? Cheers..Hildy


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

from what I've experienced doing my project, I don't think what you want to do is possible. Each section has a magic number of stitches. (mine has 6) To maintain the shape you have to always have those 6 stitches. Maybe a pro in entrelac can voice in on this.


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

The socks are really pretty, except for the slouchy ankles (and heels, I forgot to mention before). that makes it look like the knitter had NO clue how to make a sock, did this and that, and it turned out miraculously that the model could put it on, but it just didn't look like a sock. more like those loose mukluk house slippers for the shape, which isn't a bad shape, it's just not a well-fitted-something-you-can-put-into-a-shoe thing that I want to claim is a sock and the person that I give it to would say thanks and bury it in their bottom dresser drawer and never ever wear. I want it to end up like a beautiful sock!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey debrain...I followed you..uhoh..is that good? ha Don't know the answer, but how about legwarmers instead of socks? Or crew socks? I have turned l'warmers inside out and run a few rows of elastic thread around ankle area to snug them up. (ssshh, don't tell anyone..I do what works easiest so I can go on to the next one) Who's gonna know? Hildy


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

i think i'm going to try a swatch and see if increases are possible.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Great idea, Hildy. 
Also, I promise to keep your secret.


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

the knitter used a self-striping yarn, which had a varied look at the toes, stripes on the whole foot, a solid color heel, and then the entrelac cuff which was gorgeous little squares of color, and it looked like each square was separate, the self-striping yarn did the work, so the whole effect, looked as if the knitter went to the ends of the earth designing this fabulously colored/hand painted sock, but it was the yarn. I have that yarn! I got it as a gift. I am still looking for a pic of that darn sock. the baggy ankle/heel was such a let-down, though, I gotta know if this is doable or am I dreaming again.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Debrain,
Look what I found for you!

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/socks/MMochi-EntrelacSocks.html

By gosh, it's a sock pattern, and quite nice looking!


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

wow! pretty! thanks mamarana! and i see they solved that problem by having the decreases/increases on the non-entrelac (back) side of the leg for fit.... 

i wonder, though...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Madeline..I think we're posting with the "pro" and what's this magic number stuff..do I have to call up Merlin? Do you have his number? Sorry..oft times I just get nutty..and I haven't even had my wine yet! Humor me, please...Thanks..Hildy


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

read the pattern and there aren't any decreases.... on the back side.... looks like it though...


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

read the whole pattern and the front and sock is knitted vertically and seamed together, the heel and bottom of the foot added, the toe done and a seam made which joins the toe and the ... what is the top of the foot called? the instep? .... and it is a wonderfully fitted sock. and pretty.....


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely colors oooh la la!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

mamarana: Very nice, looks really good. Love the colors. It's amazing how multi-colored yarns and stripes make up in entrelac.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok..Ms. Magic..(aka.Madeline) you've done it again! Thanks for locating the yarn. I printed your pic and make notes on it for future ref. You really are a great help...hope I can return the favor. Let me know if I can..for now..you have a friend. Hildy


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

debrain, there is a free, entrelac hat pattern on Ravelry that changes the number of stitches in the squares and therefor the sizes of the squares to make the decrease in the crown of the hat. I don't know if it will help you do what you want, but it may be worth taking a look at the pattern to see how she does it. Nette Compton wrote the pattern, which should help you locate it.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Kichi..have missed you..are you ok now? Hildy


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

DeBrain, I have knit entrelac that was shaped by changing the number of sts picked up, more of less, Also you can decrease the bulk by decreasing the number or rows by SSSK or P3tog spaced evenly. Linda Cyr is a great structural designer and I got this from her. Fiber trends has a shaped purse pattern also and the current Knitters mag shapes an entrelac pattern by changing the size of needles. Maybe some of the methods could be combined. If you want I;ll try to find these patterns, My craft room is currently a wreck/


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> debrain, there is a free, entrelac hat pattern on Ravelry that changes the number of stitches in the squares and therefor the sizes of the squares to make the decrease in the crown of the hat. I don't know if it will help you do what you want, but it may be worth taking a look at the pattern to see how she does it. Nette Compton wrote the pattern, which should help you locate it.


Thanks, I swear I have never known a more helpful bunch! You guys are all awesome. I found the pattern and YES, you can change the number of sts picked up in a row. The Magic Number only applies if you want the entrelac piece to have even dimensions, say a 45" x 40" baby blanket, or a tube for a sweater body, if you vary the Magic number you will get a wavy piece or a piece that actually curves,, depending on where/how you vary. Back to my swatching, because I want a sock that has entrelac all the way around the top of the sock, and I will have it!


----------



## anitak (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm left-handed, as well. Can you suggest a few hints on what you did? I have been trying to learn entrelac and have not been too courageous at getting started!!


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm still chuckling Hildy. Merlin indeed. I really needed that humor today. 

The magic number is the number you choose for each segment. A lot of patterns call for 8, so you would cast on 32 stitches, then you'd have 4 triangles at the bottom with 8 stitches in each triangle. Then as you progress to the next row you have your rectangles with 8 stitches.

You probably already knew this. But, just in case...


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Hildy, when I get the pattern re-written, I'll let you know. It is making an absolutely awesome scarf. I'm about half done and will post a picture of the finished product. It is just what I needed, another scarf. I only have about 75.


----------



## Scout (Mar 8, 2011)

I just purchased a new entrelac book which has vastly improved my entrelac work-- Entrelac by Rosemary Drysdale. I don't know why, but following her directions has made mine look better - for example, holes have disappeared.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well now, Madeline...I can solve that problem for you. Forget the pattern just mail the finished scarf! Hildy


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Lace Entrelac: I think I found the next step in entrelac, lace squares.
The pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birch-2
A multicolored example: http://adventuresofarogueknitter.blogspot.com/
I need to stop looking and start doing!
mamarana: Your scarf is so nice and I am so impressed.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

There's a very good pattern for toe-up entrelac socks by Eunny Jang at Knitting Daily. I've made them in a shorter length (the original is for knee length) and they fit well. I don't particularly like the working of the toe but the rest of the pattern is great and not hard to follow.


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

I too need to finally start doing! So... last night I started the garterlac dishcloth. My last attempt using a beautiful bamboo yarn for a scarf, the side triangles were not as neat as I like to knit. I also bought the two (2) new books out on the market for Entrelac. Once I practice I will make a sweater jacket I think.... :!: :?:


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes Hildy, I am back to whatever I started as. I am back to working on the partical finger gloves. Am slow cuz I am making my own as my mind sees them. Anyway, I have alot of catchup housework to do as well so....... Thanks for your care, I do appreciate it!!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

saszee knittier: There is a gorgeous mitered square vest somewhere on this forum and a pattern. If you like entrelac, you'll like this as well and should take a look. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1916-1.html
The mitered squares are small, and the vest is gorgeous. Somewhere in the thread is a link to the pattern. The designer sent the pattern to somone on the forum who emailed her and gave permission to post it. The pattern had originally been published in a knitting magazine and no more print copies were available nor was the original pattern. People have been looking for the pattern for years on other forums and one of our membors was persistant enough to contact the designer who then made the pattern available. It isn't entrelac, but it is equally fascinating.


----------



## waltdu (Feb 9, 2011)

I wish I could understand how to do this, I love it. I watch utube
and still can't get it in my empty head. Congratulations on this, it is beautiful and the color is great.
Peggy


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Mary. It is really an awesome vest. I downloaded the pattern, but I have to recover from my week of entrelac trauma before jumping into mitered squares.
I do have a $40.00 gift certificate at my yarn shop, and I am seeing Noro in my life very soon.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

waltdu said:


> I wish I could understand how to do this, I love it. I watch utube
> and still can't get it in my empty head. Congratulations on this, it is beautiful and the color is great.
> Peggy


I was the same way, for about 3 years. Then, I just said "Okay, I'm going to do this. It wasn't easy, but I stuck to it, and now I'm so glad I did. It goes to show you, I'm never to old to learn! :thumbup:


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Can you tell me more about this Crimminy Jickets site? I am looking for a good way to learn to do entrelac. Been on my bucket list for a while but just bumped it up when I saw the pic at the top of the page. 
Thank you!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have done double knitting a long time ago when I was in Home Bureau (NY state's 4-H for adults). I made a pot holder in class and then made mittens for my son. There are some good videos on line for double knitting.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

2aticksandacherry said:


> Can you tell me more about this Crimminy Jickets site? I am looking for a good way to learn to do entrelac. Been on my bucket list for a while but just bumped it up when I saw the pic at the top of the page.
> Thank you!


I don't know anything about the Crimminy site, but I got tons of help at Planetpurl.com. They have videos of each row of entrelac.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks! Can't wait to check it out


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Go to criminyjickets.blogspot/garterlac-dishcloth. First page is about Dave..p.2 starts dishcloths. Hildy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

See my answer below. I, also, went to PlanetPurl today and the video is so easy to follow, but I couldn't get the text which is needed. Anybody out there know why? Thanks Hildy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Jan..watched Planet Purl video on entrelac today and you're right and they make it look easy, but I want to know the way to "not" turn it around. If I'm going to learn it, may as well learn the easiest way. Hildy


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to register on the site -it's free.

Then go to on-line classes - Basics of Entrelac Scroll down to Group Messages and in the first message the following link appears. These are the instructions in pdf.

http://www.planetpurl.com/planetpurl/images/partyline/entrelac_class/PQP_universal_entrelac_instructions.pdf

ETA - I just clicked on it - the link should work from here!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Shamrock! I kinda figured that, but just didn't take the time to do it. So, I took the time to ask y'all...go figure...will do. "I've got entrelac on my mind" now all we need is the music! Hildy


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I checked these out, they are cool, I copied a pattern to save, will add to my list of to do knitting.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey, I didn't quite get to the link, when I investigated what entrelac was, and copied a pattern.
Now I downloaded the one from the link.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Got it, Shamrock...printed for myself and fw'd to daughter and DIL for their help. Thanks Hildy


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

I really like that stitch, beautiful choice of yarn color. I have always been fascinated by that basket weave pattern, but it seems so hard that I have not attempted it. I would love to someday make an afghan with that stitch
peggy


----------



## waltdu (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh I'll keep trying, I won't let it defeat me. May not look real good, but at least I will have done it.


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

keep trying. the result looks harder than it really is. after a little bit you'll get used to it and the result is worth the effort.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Entrelac is something I have been wanting to try. Maybe I will now.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Hildy,
I copied and pasted criminyjickets.blogspot/garterlac-dishcloth and come up with nothing - no such url. Even tried criminyjickets.com and still nothing. Can you help?
Thanks


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

2aticksandacherry, I had no trouble going to and getting the dishcloth pattern. I wonder what the difference is. Could it be that my computer is ancient? I wish I could help but I know so very little about computing.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

2aqtcks: I just checked this link and it works for the garterlac dishcloth: http://mytinkertots.blogspot.com/2010/03/garterlac-dishcloth.html
I see it is for a blog and that blog may no longer be active. Try the one above. If it doesn't work, it may be a setting on your computer


----------



## Lainye (Feb 26, 2011)

I made a very lacy, open entrelac shawl as a class project. It turned out so great that I did one as a wedding present for a winter bride and she loved it. I was taught the backward stitch for this and haven't used it for anything else. It never occured to me to do it for st stiches. thanks for the suggestion. Love the socks too


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

2atcks: Please excuse my misspelling of your name in my earlier post. The following links work because I just checked them, as I did the one in my earlier post where I misspelled your name. http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html
This link is directly to the pdf file of the dish cloths and it does work: http://knotanotherhat.typepad.com/GarterlacDishcloth2.pdf
If none of these links are working for you, the problem is at your computer, somewhere. I hope you are able to download the pattern and tutorial. Still, I think Planet Purl's version in stockinette is actually easier than the garter stitch version.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Worked perfectly! thank you so much! Can't wait to get all my "chores" done so that I can sit down and try it! I am going to face my fear of entrelac!! Whoo Hooo!


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Both websites worked this time. thanks for taking the time for posting them for me. Am really excited to learn a new technique. Will let you know how it goes. :-D


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm almost finished with my HOORAY entrelac scarf. So, my little chickadees, you can expect a photo very soon. I am really addicted to this entrelac.


----------



## NitWit (Feb 2, 2011)

How beautiful is this sample!! I love the design and the colors are fabulous.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey 2 sticks! Hildy here..I actually took time off from the forum..LOL. So glad you finally got the connection..see, there is always such generous help here. I do agree that Planet Purl is the best and I got the printed instructions finally. Hope you got those, too. Now...as to those "chores"..say goodbye to them unless you can knit and clean at the same time! 
A few "smiles" for all...
A day without sunshine is like...night.
On the other hand..you have different fingers.
Borrow money from a pessimist--they don't expect it back.
No one is listening until you make a mistake.
If at first you don't succeed..skydiving isn't for you.
I intend to live forever..so far so good.

That's only 6 of 30...want more...guess not..I heard a resounding NO! Hildy


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Hey 2 sticks! Hildy here..I actually took time off from the forum..LOL. So glad you finally got the connection..see, there is always such generous help here. I do agree that Planet Purl is the best and I got the printed instructions finally. Hope you got those, too. Now...as to those "chores"..say goodbye to them unless you can knit and clean at the same time!
> A few "smiles" for all...
> A day without sunshine is like...night.
> On the other hand..you have different fingers.
> ...


Oh, Hildy, I love the way you think!
Carol L.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Hey 2 sticks! Hildy here..I actually took time off from the forum..LOL. So glad you finally got the connection..see, there is always such generous help here. I do agree that Planet Purl is the best and I got the printed instructions finally. Hope you got those, too. Now...as to those "chores"..say goodbye to them unless you can knit and clean at the same time!
> A few "smiles" for all...
> A day without sunshine is like...night.
> On the other hand..you have different fingers.
> ...


Hildy, You brighten my day!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

So you're nuts, too..right, Carol? Hildy


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> So you're nuts, too..right, Carol? Hildy


You know it! I surely am and proud of it!
Carol L.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

You are funny!!! Keep it up! It's rainy and dreary here in Ky. But - I do my best knitting when it is not so nice outside :lol:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hildy, you dont have to be crazy to live in my area ..........but it helps ,if I weren't crazy I couldn't make it.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

made this entrelac design felted knitting bag. It was easy once you got the hang of it. The pattern is called Entrelac Tote and it comes from Knit Picks. The yarn was Wool of the Andes.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

cgcharles: that is one sharp-looking pouch. great job!


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Mary! I will have to put this on my to do list to take a closer look. I have started to do the garterlac dish cloth. I am getting the hang of it, but I have two small holes where I didn't pick up the side stitches neat enough. This will nee some work still. Maybe slipping the first stitch on each row so there is an even stitch leg to pick up I'm thinking... :idea:


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't do that, but I saw a tutorial, somewhere, that recommended slipping the first stitch.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Another thing I learned from Linda Cyr, Slip the last st picked up to the other needle and work the p2tog or ssk as the case may be. Also work the first and last st pu under the first and last st of the rectangle/triangle you're picking up from. Working the first join on the pu row eliminates the worst hole.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

cgcharles, HOLY WOW!!! I guess you DID get it. That is amazing!! It is just awesome and cute and pretty and WOW... I love it!


----------



## Blueeyes1963 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Fantastic Bag!!!
I like doing Entrelac... just learned last year.
You have done an outstanding job and thanks for sharing.
May in Atlanta


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> made this entrelac design felted knitting bag. It was easy once you got the hang of it. The pattern is called Entrelac Tote and it comes from Knit Picks. The yarn was Wool of the Andes.


You did a fantastic job, I would love to see a photo of the bottom


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

What a nice tote. I love unique things like that. The colors look very nice together.

SEA (Nancy)


----------



## durnirt (Mar 3, 2011)

really a stunning bag.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am putting the pattern on my wish list.



cgcharles said:


> made this entrelac design felted knitting bag. It was easy once you got the hang of it. The pattern is called Entrelac Tote and it comes from Knit Picks. The yarn was Wool of the Andes.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like your bag. Nice job. That is something I don't seem to be able to understand how to do, the entrelac. Your bag looks very professional. A designer original.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Wish I could show you a picture. This bag is on display for sale in a restaurant gift shop here in town. The bottom is just a solid color round.


----------



## abbismom (Mar 4, 2011)

SPECTACULAR!!!!!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

that was good enough that is what i needed, now I can recreate it. thanks, I just have never felted before,



cgcharles said:


> Wish I could show you a picture. This bag is on display for sale in a restaurant gift shop here in town. The bottom is just a solid color round.


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

When you felted it, was it already put together? or did you felt the handle separately? What was your method of felting? How did you get that nice shape?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

The handles were felted separately then put through the holes in the bag. I put the bag in a drawstring mesh laundry bag and ran it through the hot water wash cycle in my washing machine. I then hand shapped it and stuffed it with plastic grocery bags and let it dry


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, I have finished the scarf. I am really happy with the way it turned out. I would have like it to be a bit longer, but it is fine the way it is. Here is the finished product.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

mamarana said:


> Okay, I have finished the scarf. I am really happy with the way it turned out. I would have like it to be a bit longer, but it is fine the way it is. Here is the finished product.


CONGRATULATIONS!!! Wonderful job! You should be so proud!
Carol L.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I agee, you should be very proud. It's beautiful.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I like your scarf... you have done a beautiful job and the choice of colors is just yummy.
I particularly like the pointy edges ... not finished straight-edge with half triangles... some even have crochet around the whole thing!!!
Did you get the pattern from Ravelry?
I saw a neckwarmer in entrelac at their site that I want to make.
Thanks for the picture,
May in Atlanta


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

No, I didn't get the pattern from Ravelry. I found instructions, with 6 stitch pattern and cast on 18 stitches. Just made up the pattern myself for the scarf. It's a bit wide for my skinny neck, but It looks really good lying flat down the front. I've started another one with some really neat yarn I got today. I'm doing it on smaller needles with a 24 cast on. I'll post a picture maybe tomorrow. It's totally different yarn, as you will see. I'm totally entrelaced. :lol:


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Madeline, That is beyond beautiful! Everything about it is just SPLENDID!!! The color, the length, the width but mostly the perfection of your knitting. You are a true knitter!!!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty. Nice job.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

You made quick progress on your scarf which turned out beautifully. Thanks for sharing the finished scarf with us. It should inspire at least some of us slackers.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooh-la-la, Madeline! Words fail me! (well, that would be a first). You did say you would "donate" it to me, didn't you? No? well it was worth a try...Wear it in good health, gal..you did a great job!! Hildy


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

It's quite beautiful! And looks over-the-top difficult and intimidating, it's a piece of art and you did a great job!


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

That sure is a pretty color and pattern design, you did a good job. Did you slip the first and last stitches of each row?
peggy


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the information...
Have not started on my entrelac as yet... got going on a little pair of fingerless gloves... short, cute and green for St. Patricks's Day... 
My hands are small, so the first try was large on me... I am starting over with smaller needles.
Will post pictures... 
Ciao, have a great Sunday,
May in Atlanta


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Madeline, I so agree with Hildy, wear it in Proud, good health!!! Well, good thing I have a stash...I just donated my monthly allotment of yarn money to the Red Cross for the help in Japan. It wasn't much but then I don't have much. Every stitch on new project will make me feel a bit helpful. I don't knit fast enough to donate knit items so... wish I could go there and be of help but I must stay out of they're way and let pros do their thing. Anyway, have a TERRIFIC Sunday.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Mamarana, In your first post on your entrelac scarf, you asked "Will I have to be committed"?
My question, is how do you feel now? Are you addicted, crazed or otherwise affected by entrelac? Let us know!


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't feel like the little men in the white coats are waiting in the driveway anymore. I am addicted to this pattern, though. I have already started another scarf, and I am liking it a lot. It has a striping effect. I'll post progress, soon. I'm sure after I finish this one, I will go on to another project. Since I mostly make baby ensembles for fund raisers this has been a nice change. My husband thinks I'm crazy, and he probably was the one that notified the little men. :roll:


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

No, I didn't slip the first stitch. I just followed the pattern I had, and was too intimidated to try anything that wasn't in black and white.


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Would you be so kind to share your detail pattern instructions? Thanks.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Madeline, Tell your husband to back off and wait til the project is done and then see why. We all have one of those projects that drives us nuts until it all falls together. I was just kidding, where would we be without our other halves? They do keep us on the right road so often. Much of the time they just are nice to be around. My son is my ,"keep me in line " person. He always says,"Calm down, Mom, all will work out. Just slow down and don't miss a stitch, you'll see." Saved many a project. He also "TRIES" to keep me calm during basketball games but not as successful.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

If the little men with white coats show up, just give them an entrelac scarf and they'll go away happy. Maybe if you make one in a monochromatic color blend or some other manly colorway for your husband, he'll be happy you are crazed and addicted. 
I agree with doing it exactly by the instructions when you don't know what you are doing. The time for innovation is when you have things all worked out and understand the mechanics, which takes actually working through them.


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow... Beautiful! I found a cool new LYS a few towns away and went on an adventure yesterday. I bought myself some cool new colorway called tapestry to try an enterlac scarf and got a pair of the new signature circular needles to try!!!
Do you mind sharing what the backside of the scarf looks like? Thanks in advance  -SasZ


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

addy2010 said:


> Would you be so kind to share your detail pattern instructions? Thanks.


I have re worked the pattern, so if anyone wants it, send me your email.


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

You can send the pattern to:
[email protected]
Thanks!!


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

ehhh, very pretty, love the colors, thanks for sharing


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

SasZKnitter said:


> Wow... Beautiful! I found a cool new LYS a few towns away and went on an adventure yesterday. I bought myself some cool new colorway called tapestry to try an enterlac scarf and got a pair of the new signature circular needles to try!!!
> Do you mind sharing what the backside of the scarf looks like? Thanks in advance  -SasZ


The backside isn't as nice as the front, because of the picked up stitches. It is interesting, though.


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Where did you purchase the yarn? Its so beautiful!


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

addy2010 said:


> Where did you purchase the yarn? Its so beautiful!


I bought the yarn at Knitting in La Jolla, but you can purchase it online at universalyarn.com. It is Classic Worsted LP. The color is purple allure.


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm an intermediate beginner. Can you provide the scarf pattern? Thanks.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

addy2010 said:


> I'm an intermediate beginner. Can you provide the scarf pattern? Thanks.


send me your email address


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Your scarf is beautiful & in my favorite colors. I must say I haven't ever tried entrelac, but now I may. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## Bernice (Feb 2, 2011)

mamarana (love your cat
When you write your instructions, will you share it with me.
Bernice 73
[email protected]


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my, you've inspired me, with that beautiful scarf, to learn how to do entrelac ! That's on my list along with cables & turning a heel when knitting socks. I learned stranding this winter, & will put the technique to good use (& good practice) knitting hats for charity.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

mamarana said:


> Okay, I have finished the scarf. I am really happy with the way it turned out. I would have like it to be a bit longer, but it is fine the way it is. Here is the finished product.


That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! I love the colors. So feminine.


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

mamarana said:


> addy2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you be so kind to share your detail pattern instructions? Thanks.
> ...


----------



## peggyanne (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi my name is Peggy and I loveyour scarf, would you please email me the instructions, my email is

[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

Zacharysgrammy said:


> mamarana said:
> 
> 
> > addy2010 said:
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## kellyrn15 (Feb 11, 2011)

CONGRADULATIONS!!!!! Love the scarf. I think I will try it after I'm done with the project that I'm working on. Great Job!!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Zacharysgrammy said:


> mamarana said:
> 
> 
> > addy2010 said:
> ...


I would love the instructions as well. My email is [email protected] Thanks so much!


----------



## peggyanne (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't know how to bring up the reply that I just got, can anyone help me, please thanks


----------



## Noreene (Feb 5, 2011)

Please send me a copy of your patten. It is most beautiful and beautifully done. Hope I have the patience to do one. I am 74 so need to start soon so I may finish it before my number comes up. lol Hope its a very long time.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I will need your email address.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Will you please send the instructions to me too? That scarf is really popular!

[email protected]


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Kichi..tell your husband there's a place in heaven for patient men AND women who endure their sports...unfortunately, I am a pro-football nut and a knitter..can't do those at the same time except at breaks. My problem is, when they say sports fans line up here and needlers there, I won't know which line to choose..hope St.Peter knows it's seasonal! Keep smilin', y'all..Hildy


----------



## pursenana (Mar 13, 2011)

Mamarana--I, too, would love to have the pattern for the scarf. It is beautiful. My email is [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

my email is [email protected] thanks bunches


----------



## Bernice (Feb 2, 2011)

mamarana
Please send me your instructions.
Bernice 73 (probably alreay sent this) but that is because I
just loved your work:
[email protected]


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Bernice said:


> mamarana
> Please send me your instructions.
> Bernice 73 (probably alreay sent this) but that is because I
> just loved your work:
> [email protected]


I sent it. If you don't get it let me know, I'll resend. :roll:


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Mamarana
Your scarf is so beautiful, my son-in-low just ask me if I can make one for his niece and my daughter(his wife), so would you share with a pattern.
Thank you in advance
[email protected]
I love color, what is the name of the yarn, and how much it takes to make one?
Michaela


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I have posted the yarn name and the website on one of the pages in this link. It takes about 400 yards. I do remember the name of the color was purple allure. Check this link for other info.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Great job. Love the colors.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's a photo of the backside of the scarf. Someone earlier had wanted to know what it looked like. So, since I was taking a picture of my new beginning scarf, I took on of the back. 
Here is the back of the first scarf, and the start new one.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG I love the colot on your new scarf that you just started.
you do such a beautiful job, and your stishes look so even,
Love the colors, you have a beautiful taste for a color.
Thank you for your email, and getting back to me so quick.

I just wish you would be closer to me so we could have our knitting club.LOL. I guess I'm pushining(LOL)
Thank you again

Michaela


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Michaela, I'm glad you liked it. Now, get busy on your own scarf. It's really amazing how fast it goes once you get the hang of it.


----------



## pursenana (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I really appreciate your generosity. And, what might the yarn of the new scarf be? Curious minds want to know!!! Your knitting must be "resting" because you are answering so many inquiries. Thanks, again.


----------



## waltdu (Feb 9, 2011)

I can do this entrelac, but it looks so un-neat. Is that normal?


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Mamarana, I love you! I thought the purple scarf was sooo pretty, and it is, but your second scarf tops the first one as far as I'm concerned - and I love purple! 
Can you please tell me the name and color of your new yarn? 
Would you also email me the instructions you are using for this scarf if you can please? My email is [email protected]
I have the "fever" now. Thanks and keep up the beautiful work! I can't wait to see this one when it is finished! 
Carol L.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

pursenana said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern. I really appreciate your generosity. And, what might the yarn of the new scarf be? Curious minds want to know!!! Your knitting must be "resting" because you are answering so many inquiries. Thanks, again.


The new yarn is Malabrigo/625 Kaleidos. I bought it in La Jolla, Ca.
There is a website Malabrigoyarn.com

My knitting is resting, I had to fix dinner also.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

waltdu said:


> I can do this entrelac, but it looks so un-neat. Is that normal?


unneat? Please explain. I never felt it looked un-neat.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi ladies
I need help with a baby blanket, it's FEATHER @ FAN pattern. The link that I found star CO 210sts, and I would like to make it smaller, and as I knit it gets bigger and bigger and the pattern doesn't line up.

Please help me

Michaela

[email protected]


----------



## Bernice (Feb 2, 2011)

mamarana

Sorry I did not receive it.
Please try again
Bernice73

[email protected]


----------



## Bernice (Feb 2, 2011)

Bernice said:


> mamarana
> 
> Sorry I did not receive it.
> Please try again
> ...


----------



## waltdu (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe I'm just knitting to tight, the backside doesn't look very
neat. I think if I practice a little more maybe I can make it look
better. I am tense when knitting it, not as relaxing as some
projects I've done. But I love it and won't give up.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful and I love the colors you chose, just lovely.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't find the pattern posting. Where did you hide it. My email is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Bernice said:


> Bernice said:
> 
> 
> > mamarana
> ...


I resent it. Check your spam folder, if you don't get this one.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> Can't find the pattern posting. Where did you hide it. My email is [email protected] Thanks


I have email it to you. Didn't post it here, it's to long.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Your finished project is beatuiful. I am encouraged.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> Your finished project is beatuiful. I am encouraged.


 :thumbup:


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

and I want the pattern for the scarf too!!
[email protected]
Thank you...


----------



## angusc (Mar 2, 2011)

Would you be willing to share the pattern? It is truly a work of art, kudos!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful work and I just might try one. I have an entrelac book but been chicken to try it.


----------



## Bernice (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you I got it
Bernice73


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

wow that's really going to be beautiful. i think you're hooked!


----------



## joankathleen (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous.......I'm recovering from breast surgery and knitting scarves for all the ladies in our family. Where can I find this pattern as it is so becoming and beautiful. I dd knitting and crocheting a long time ago and have recently started both of them again. Also, I'm new to this website and enjoy each day's posting. Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

angusc said:


> Would you be willing to share the pattern? It is truly a work of art, kudos!


If you send me your email address, I will send you the pattern


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

mamarana said:


> Okay, I have finished the scarf. I am really happy with the way it turned out. I would have like it to be a bit longer, but it is fine the way it is. Here is the finished product.


Great job. You did that in record time. I made one this winter. It was very challenging mentally. I don't want to do another. There are so many other things I want to try. :thumbup: 
Mary


----------



## skyj61 (Mar 13, 2011)

I picked up a book with these type of patterns. I am looking forward to learn it. I have four children's scarves first. Was it hard to learn?


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

skyj61 said:


> I picked up a book with these type of patterns. I am looking forward to learn it. I have four children's scarves first. Was it hard to learn?


Let's just say it was a challenge, and still remains one. I ripped out my second scarf attempt after about 6 inches. It was too wide for my liking with 24 stitches. So, I went to 18 stitches and I am liking it much better. I have to say, I love this pattern. My next scarf is going to be the Helix.


----------



## skyj61 (Mar 13, 2011)

What is the helix pattern?


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

the Helix scarf is something I saw a while ago. I have to get back and find it. it's done on #1 needles with very light weight yarn, probably lace weight. It done in short rows that make a ruffled edge.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

mamarana said:


> the Helix scarf is something I saw a while ago. I have to get back and find it. it's done on #1 needles with very light weight yarn, probably lace weight. It done in short rows that make a ruffled edge.


Sounds gorgeous, please find it and share it along with more of your beautiful work.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Madeline..maybe I can save you some time. I downloaded the Helix scarf last week from knittingdaily.com. Have to join but pattern instructions are free. Careful..or you will print page after page of different scarfs, whereas the instructions stop on page 2. Is that what you discovered? Hildy


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks, Hildy. Yes, that's the baby I'm looking for. I love the yarns they used. If I'm not mistaken, those yarns were hand spun and dyed. (There's a thought, I could start collecting all of Pepper O. Knee's fur, and start spinning. Lord knows, I've got lots of fur.)
Thank you for taking care of me.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Madeline, so glad to be of help. I knew I liked Helix immediately so I printed it..all 18 pages(!) because of the colorations..is that a word? I'm not sure what I will do next..so many to choose from and, of course, it's that time again to tackle the yard which I also enjoy. Your cat is magnificent and his colors would make a beautiful scarf! Imagine the compliments you would get and then the reaction when you say "I'm wearing my cat"!Hildy


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL, Hildy. I usually am wearing my cat. He is one hairy animal.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I know what you mean, Madeline. I had an albino siamese with a blue eye and a gold eye, and I said "my cat goes everywhere with me, altho he's at home"..I still find white hair on stuff. He was a neighbor's cat who, at 8 yrs. old adopted me and I had him for 9 yrs. A precious Abyssinian with emerald eyes did the same. They died 4 months apart 2 yrs. ago so I've been petless since. Just can't go thru the heartbreak again. I have always had dogs and found that cats are such loving, fascinating creatures. Oops..sorry folks, this should be in chit-chat..forgive me. Hildy


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to let you know, I love cats too. I rescued an 8 year old ragdoll who was to be euthanized the next day because everyone in this small town (nameless, another state) was afraid of him because of his size. I will gladly bear the sorrow of his passing for the joy of living with this gentle giant.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless you, Maryanne. I still miss my little Lhasa Apso, (also 8 when I got her) and my cats..they are all buried in my backyard under flowers. Saw a precious black pomeranian (8) yesterday that I may call on today. Is there a pattern here? 8 yr. olds and me. Hmmm..Hildy


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Call, she/he NEEDS you. My sister is a dog rescuer (?) I can't because I live in an apt. My son rescued an abused Dachshund last year. They now have 4 and my sister 3. She just lost her ancient chiguagua, Charo


----------



## angusc (Mar 2, 2011)

mamarana said:


> angusc said:
> 
> 
> > Would you be willing to share the pattern? It is truly a work of art, kudos!
> ...


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

My newest scarf is progressing nicely. It's taking a while because I'm using # 5 needles. I've got about 18 inches done.


----------



## joankathleen (Mar 14, 2011)

would you share your pattern with me? my email is [email protected] Thanks for very much.....


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Madeline..are you doing the Helix? If so, why size 5 needle? What yarn? Are you using spun? Asking because I'm using 7 (I think) it's in another room. No hurry..got yard work to do..just curious. Hildy


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

What yarn are you using to make the Helix?
I want to make one.
Thanks,
May in Atlanta


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi May..I am using yarn I have on hand for my first one, probably a 4. I don't wear many knitted scarves in Fl. so it'll be a "give-away" as most of my stuff is..I just like needling. We will both wait to hear from Madeline. My pattern(s) are from a spin off of Interweave..it is spinningdaily.com. The first page came up in African language! Shocker! Anyway, I ended up printing 18 pages! All different colors and instructions for each. I'm trying Pink Ruffles and OMG it calls for size 1 needles..uh oh! Guess I'll rip..or not! ha Hildy


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

No...!!! Size one needles?
I have the interweave knits page as well... so many beautiful pieces made with handspun yarn... 
Will look in my stash and see what I have.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## joankathleen (Mar 14, 2011)

Would you share your entrelac scarf pattern with me? My email is [email protected] Thanks!!


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Not doing the Helix yet, Hildy. Still plugging away on my second entrelac. I'm using size fives on the entrelac. I'm going to use 2's on the helix.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Mamarana

Both of your scarves are just beautiful WOW. Could you please sent a copy of the first scarf, thank you.I will file it for later. Right now having trouble with the yarnovers in my. cardigan. Teacher in our group said she was going to put me in a corner so i will concentrate. ha ha lol

e-mail is [email protected] Mary


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Teeple said:


> Mamarana
> 
> Both of your scarves are just beautiful WOW. Could you please sent a copy of the first scarf, thank you.I will file it for later. Right now having trouble with the yarnovers in my. cardigan. Teacher in our group said she was going to put me in a corner so i will concentrate. ha ha lol
> 
> e-mail is [email protected] Mary


As long as she doesn't make you wear a dunce cap. Pattern on the way.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Joan..this Hildy. May and I are discussing a Helix scarf, not entrelac..which is Madeline's, and she is , also doing Helix. These messages can get mixed up, so, if you notice I always address the person I'm writing..just a little hint. I'm not sure, but I think you can search for it on Topic Log or keep scrolling back on all the pages. Reply to: entrelac. I'm sure Madeline will help. Hang in there, we'll get it for you. Hildy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG, Madeline..while I'm answering Joan, you're answering, too, so I won't repeat mine. Gets confusing, doesn't it? Hildy


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Mamarana

Thanks you received the pattern. Sorry did not get back to you sooner, I went out with my hubby for dinner. Have a good evening. Thanks again LOL Mary


----------



## Etta (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi could I please have the pattern my e-mail is [email protected];.com


----------



## ethel egozcue (Mar 18, 2011)

is it possible to get the knitting instructions for the
scarf - the yarn used - quantity etc thanks ethel


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

ethel egozcue said:


> is it possible to get the knitting instructions for the
> scarf - the yarn used - quantity etc thanks ethel


If you send me your email address, I will send it. Which yarn did you want to know about, I have 2 scarves, made with different yarn and different size needles, but same pattern.


----------



## ethel egozcue (Mar 18, 2011)

thank you so much - how nice - would it be too muuch
trouble to send both???? i have a number of grown
granddaughters and like to vary as much as i can (though
cmparable) when i knit for them-
my e mail is: SUITENAPLES @COMCAST.NET


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> At first it seemed confusing but I downloaded instructions from Knitting Daily. It was from KnittingDaily.com in their pattern library I think. It is a great tutorial with clear language and drawings. I really had no problem with these and have kept a hard copy for easy reference.


Yes, Eunny does a good job teaching.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Hildy and May, I couldn't wait to start my helix. Plus the fact that I didn't want to keep everyone waiting while I finished the entrelac. So, with about 28 inches on my needles of my second entrelac, I started the helix just so I could report to you both that it is fun, and fairly mindless. Which is good, because my hubby has some doctor appointments and procedures this week that I have to take him to. (busy hands)
I'm using some yarn I got from a friend that she didn't want. She bought it in Germany several years ago. When she gave it to me, I didn't think I'd ever use it as it reeked of mildew. So sad, because it was beautiful yarn. Anyway, I put a couple of dryer sheets in the bag, and wonder of wonders it not has a very pleasant aroma. It hasn't reverted to that bad smell either. It is working up nicely, and I'm going to try to post a picture today of the little bit I have done. I'm using #3 needles, and I'm doing the pattern with the picot edges.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you dear Mamarana,
I have been going my stash as well, figuring out what I want to use for the Helix scarf. Wore my little "wrist-warmers" to another dance class today and they were an instant success.... one of the dances that it is smart to keep your wrists warm due to some veins that could benefit from the warmth and protection.
Another dancer wants the instructions... !!!
Can't wait to see your Helix scarf under construction.
May in Atlanta


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

here's the start of my helix.


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

To Mamarana: I love your choice of color. That is going to be a beautiful scarf!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the picture, Mamarana....
Lovely yarn... the colors... congratulations.
Got home from dancing with knitting on my mind ... instead, my body told me I had to rest... so I did.
Tomorrow is another day!
Stay in touch,
May


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Entrelac Queen Madeline! First, I hope your husband will be better very soon. Next..how about puttung the Helix on as a New Topic? Reason: I tend to skip the heading entrelac by now and when members find how easy and neat Helix is they will want to do it. I'm doing mine in a bright variegated basic pattern and haven't decided on length. I'm at 36" and will do, at least 72" for more versatility. Am going to try to take a break from forum for awhile..company's coming. Go to beach,eat, drink, come home to pool, eat, drink, relax, eat, drink..repeat tomorrow! Fun..but I don't see the forum in there..somethings gotta give! Will have to check now and then.. Hildy


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh my you are having way too much fun. When I get a minute I will start a new topic "Helix"


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hildy, Have a way cool time!!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks everybody..haven't found a way to get "unhooked" yet from y'all. I'll probably be on site at 3 a.m. in the next weeks. If I don't make sense, you'll know why! Too much bubbly! Hildy


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got my first Entrelac book and am doing the practice piece suggested, the KBB was very awkward at first because I wanted to "throw" the yarn counter clockwise so I wouldn't twist the stitches. I'm getting it!!! Yeah for this very Sr whose learning something new. Really love your socks and hoping to try them soon.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Between the entrelac and the helix ... I think I get which one you are all talking about ...
Now, who is Queen Madeline? Is Mamarana our entrelac queen?
...forgive my silliness ... :mrgreen: 
It is late.. been unraveling and figuring out what my next project will be. Got this beautiful sweater in 100% cotton, not knit by me, but store bought... took off one of the sleeves and not I'm working a fringe on it to wear as a neckwarmer... it is a lovely jade green with black polka dots in intarsia... the fringe will be black. I love to recycle/transform stuff.
Nightie night,
May


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

with all the talk about entrelac, thought you might like to see 2 photos of samples that i did recently. i do a lot of 'playing' like this when learning a new technique or stitch. it really is play.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

May said:


> Between the entrelac and the helix ... I think I get which one you are all talking about ...
> Now, who is Queen Madeline? Is Mamarana our entrelac queen?
> ...forgive my silliness ... :mrgreen:
> It is late.. been unraveling and figuring out what my next project will be. Got this beautiful sweater in 100% cotton, not knit by me, but store bought... took off one of the sleeves and not I'm working a fringe on it to wear as a neckwarmer... it is a lovely jade green with black polka dots in intarsia... the fringe will be black. I love to recycle/transform stuff.
> ...


That would be me, but I'm not really a queen. Hildy thinks I am, though, and I just didn't want to burst her balloon by telling her I'm just ordinary folk. I was the one that started this topic about entrelac. I have, thanks to Hildy's good sense, started a Helix topic, so we won't get confused about which pattern we are talking about. Please, no bows or curtsies.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful. Isn't it fun?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Too late! Queen M! You have been dubbed!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

tamarque said:


> with all the talk about entrelac, thought you might like to see 2 photos of samples that i did recently. i do a lot of 'playing' like this when learning a new technique or stitch. it really is play.


Really a great job on that entrelac. I'm trying to post of one I did years ago but I'm not sure how to do it correctly. If I figure it out, I'll post the picture and the source of the pattern. I usually don't use patterns, but this is a good one


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Too late! Queen M! You have been dubbed!


Okay, loyal subject, Hildy. Just no bowing! :mrgreen:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Agreed..probably couldn't straighten up! Check out new post "Goodwill hunting" in chit-chat, I think. Hildy


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes... I'll try to remember not to curtsie... 
Feeling better today ... grateful for having y'all in my mailbox full of ideas, pictures and laughter.
Will check out the Helix scarf topic.
I bow,
May


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

In order to post a photo: Do not use the quick reply box.
Press the Reply button below someone's post and you will get a big reply box with 3 boxes for browsing below this posting box. Use the browse button to find where you file your photos on your computer. Click the file that is the photo and it should appear in the browser line for the reply to this discussion group. It sounds much more complicated than it really is. Give it a whirl and show us yours.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry I cant curtsy I would probably fall on my face then they would have to call the resque squad lol so I'll just say hail the queen.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Glnwhi..you missed an opportunity! Last year I had to call 911 for a heart episode and four handsome guys came, got me on the gurney, and said, "Hildy, hug yourself so we can make the turn out your door." My response was.."What?? Four handsome men and I have to hug myself? You're all on report!!". So I'm fine except, I also have an enlarged heart..hope that is the same as a "big heart". Hildy!

Check chit-chat for a giggler..


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Oh Glnwhi..you missed an opportunity! Last year I had to call 911 for a heart episode and four handsome guys came, got me on the gurney, and said, "Hildy, hug yourself so we can make the turn out your door." My response was.."What?? Four handsome men and I have to hug myself? You're all on report!!". So I'm fine except, I also have an enlarged heart..hope that is the same as a "big heart". Hildy!
> 
> Check chit-chat for a giggler..


Hildy, your postings just crack me up!!! You make my day and make me laugh. Thank you. I love you.
Carol L.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Hildy is supposed to be off entertaining, drinking, eating and partying. She just can't live without US!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Right, Queenie! That starts next week! While they are at the beach, guess where I'll be? Hildy


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hildy, you are a sport ,I would have to hug myself to because it would take the four guys to carry me. Glenda


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

I love your scarf. would you send me the pattern?
[email protected]

thanks, Rene


----------



## Yorkielover5 (Apr 10, 2011)

How do you knit backward? I would like to try entrelac, have no idea how to start. I saw a video online that showed the progression but not the beginning.



BarbaraSC said:


> I taught a class in entrelac and the first thing I showed the group was how to "knit backwards" - it took about 30 minutes for everyone to get the hang of it. At the end of the class, one of the women said "it was worth the price of the class to learn to knit backwards!" I sometimes knit backwards on sweaters if I'm just doing stockinette, just b/c its fun to do!
> 
> Great socks, btw. I plan to do the socks from Gwen's book soon. I plan to use Noro b/c of their great colorways.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Yorkielover5 said:


> How do you knit backward? I would like to try entrelac, have no idea how to start. I saw a video online that showed the progression but not the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







i watched several and she was doing the closest to the way i do it...hope it helps....she demos both methods....


----------



## Yorkielover5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much! It looks easy....I'm willing to try it. One thing that is different about this pattern is that it starts out with squares rather than triangles at the hemline. I still can't figure out how the gold connecting lines were done. Does anyone have The Knitter's Winter 2011 magazine to take a look at page 36? Do you think all the squares are first knitted separately, then knitted together with the gold yarn?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Yorkielover5 said:


> Thanks so much! It looks easy....I'm willing to try it. One thing that is different about this pattern is that it starts out with squares rather than triangles at the hemline. I still can't figure out how the gold connecting lines were done. Does anyone have The Knitter's Winter 2011 magazine to take a look at page 36? Do you think all the squares are first knitted separately, then knitted together with the gold yarn?


have not seen this article but i have seen entrelac done this way before...personally, i like it better, i also like to work entrelac in the round....so much easier....no triangles on the edges...no edges!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you go to the Knitting Daily site and look in their Pattern Library there is an article on Entrelac by Eunny Jang.
I found it to be very comprehensive and clear. The pictures of the sections developing are also very clear. And you can download and print it to keep in front of you while you get your skills working.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL,,, committed you ask?? A friend of mine started enrelac and she spent one entire day learning the pattern and she did finally master it.. It makes a beatiful item


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

BarbaraSC said:


> I taught a class in entrelac and the first thing I showed the group was how to "knit backwards" - it took about 30 minutes for everyone to get the hang of it. At the end of the class, one of the women said "it was worth the price of the class to learn to knit backwards!" I sometimes knit backwards on sweaters if I'm just doing stockinette, just b/c its fun to do!
> 
> Great socks, btw. I plan to do the socks from Gwen's book soon. I plan to use Noro b/c of their great colorways.


I definitely agree that knitting backwards is a tip all need to know when creating entrelac. Was constantly turning my work then went to a tutorial and learned backwards knitting-- so much easier. Want to try socks since that is my love! Thanks for letting me know that it isn't that hard


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

mamarana said:


> I am trying to make an entrelac scarf. I am using a cheapy 4ply yarn to practice on.(good thing, too. I've ripped it out and started again 4 times.) This time, it seems to be working. I find it a very fascinating pattern. Has anyone here made one? Did you go crazy? Will I have to be committed?


I'm doing an entrelac coat right now. But I've done socks (in Steeler colors) washcloths (good way to practice) and bag for felting. Once you get it, you'll never forget it.


----------

